# Looking Scruffy and Slow



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! I have a young doe -Birch- who is roughly a year old, probably less. Since today she's been looking a little worrisome. She looks scruffy, with her fur sticking up all over the place, and she's wobbling when she walks (she's walking slowly). She mostly stays in one place, and her breathing seems a little odd. This is the first health issue since I got her from a breeder, but I have seen this behavior before in other mice.

I've refilled their water and food, cleaned the entire cage with fresh bedding, gave her bread dipped in milk and parsley on the side and I'm trying to see what else I can do. I think I covered dehydration, if that's what it is; I've got a water bottle, a bowl of water, and soaked-bread pieces. She'll drink the milk, but she's avoiding the water.

The other doe she's with is acting 100% normal, jumping around and eating, so I guess it isn't a sickness, since it's only Birch. Any ideas? I'll try to get more details if that will help.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked her up to check her out some more. She feels bloated; her stomach is larger than normal and very 'squishy'. I already gave her as much milk as she would take (which was not much), so I don't know what else I can do for her.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

Stop giving her milk,immediatly.It could cause massive gastrointestinal problems.
You could offer e.g.some unsugared herb tea or water-based porridge instead.
I hope you have the possibility to visit a vet.

Best wishes for your mouse.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have given my mice milk before... and they were all fine (I have had multiple mice in the past).

She seems to be doing better, running around and no longer acting slow, however she seems to be breathing very hard, even when she's sitting still.


----------

